# Yellow Fin Tuna on Kayak (Video)



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All - been a while!! - Enjoy


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Very very nice Shaun. Love the vid, says it all.

Btw
Rod? Reel? Rig?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great stuff Shaun. We get a few too.

Recently, one of our 'newbies', Stormin' Normin' (on Noosa Yakkers - Outbacker73 on AKFF), grabbed one too, on a Hard Body lure. His name liveth forever! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58538

Thanks for the post. We live with our dreams of doing the same.

trev


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Rod - Cheap and Nasty 
Reel - Shimano 20/40
Line - 50lb braid (Lots of sharks at that spot so time is of the essence)


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

What have you done with your lawrance FF. I had mine recently replaced due to water ingress and corrosion of the exposed pins on the back?


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Offshore fishing on a fishingski in SA is an extreme sport, and extreme sports require extreme measures to keep the risk to you and your equipment to an absolute minimum.

So when it comes to the installation of your valuable electronics, you need to take extra care. The standard mounting gimbals that come with most units will not suffice, because they will get in your way and need to be disconnected and stored in the hatch before launching or beaching.

In this case we are using a Lowrance Mark-5x Pro and have had a Perspex frame laser cut to protect the display. It is mounted on hinges so that it is simply flipped down and stowed with a bungi cord for launching and beaching - thus protecting the screen and keypad. This is also a nice feature when fighting a fish and you don't want your screen in your way, you just flip it down.

The cables are protected by a rear protection plate in case of a capsize in the shorebreak and the ski goes flying up the beach upside down.

Here is a step by step guide on installing and protecting the cables.

Step 1.
I strongly suggest purchasing a transducer extension cable when you buy your unit. The reason for this is that if the cable does get damaged you don't have to go through the painful task of removing and replacing / sealing the whole transducer.

Step. 2
Buy a suitable o-ring and apply over plug for additional waterproofing.

Step. 3
Put a short length of heat shrink over cable before inserting into unit.

Step. 4
Cut off a short length of Rescue Tape.

Step. 5
Insert uniplug into unit making sure it is a firm snug fit against O-ring.

Step. 6
Wrap rescue tape around plug several times tightly.

Step. 7
Place heatshrink over plug and heat with heatergun.

Step. 8
Fill yellow end cap with Vaseline, place over data plug and cable tie to unit.

Step. 9
Wrap coiled cable protector over cables.

Step. 10
Place length of heatshrink over cable and protector and heat with heatergun.

Step. 11
Cable tie end of heatshrink to plug.

Step. 12
Wrap rescue tape over cable entry to battery box and cable tie.

Step. 13
Crimp full jacket lugs to power cable end. To prevent pulling on cables when removing lugs from battery when charging, use cable tie ends as a tab to pull.

Step. 14
Fill lugs with Vaseline or wax on both ends.

Step. 15
Wrap uniplug extension join with rescue tape, cable tie and apply silicon sealer to cable entry on either side as a precaution.

Step. 16
Seal transducer to stainless housing and secure with stainless strap.


----------

